
Worker ‘used device to block webcam at home’ - howard941
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/worker-used-device-to-block-webcam-at-home/
======
vollmond
The headline made me think something significantly different from what the
article body says.

This a case of a worker in someone else's home using a signal-jammer to block
the wifi of a security camera the homeowner installed.

